

When Whites Just Don't Get It (Part 5) - nkzednan
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/30/opinion/sunday/nicholas-kristof-when-whites-just-dont-get-it-part-5.html

======
BrandonSmith
"We aren’t racists, yet we buttress a system that acts in racist ways... This
occurs partly because of deeply embedded stereotypes that trick us, even when
we want to be fair."

That made me think.

